# Fossilized Wood or Bone? Shelby Co. TN



## CreekWalker (Oct 13, 2015)

I've picked up some great fossils in Benton, Hardin and Perry Counties during my scrounging forays. I've posted photos of  two large ones found in the limestone slab. I found the next one in Shelby Co. sand stone , and posted, the next four pics of both sides and the end. Would you say this is wood or fossil bone. Thanks. [attachment=10-13-15 006.JPG] [attachment=10-13-15 007.JPG] [attachment=10-13-15 004.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 13, 2015)

Next three.[attachment=10-13-15 003.JPG] [attachment=10-13-15 004.JPG] [attachment=10-13-15 005.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 13, 2015)

One more.[attachment=10-13-15 002.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 13, 2015)

The top may have been a crinoid if your knife is very small. Measurements would be useful. How wide is the "bone?" How long? What of the diameter of the "head" (second pic, which I'm not sure what I'm looking at,) I'll call it if it is crinoid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other possibility is the backbone of a long-gone reptile or fish. I find them up here occasionally. More likely a reptile in your area. Soon I'll post a more clearly-defined pic of one I dug.  As for the others, I'm not able to tell much, but I'd not think wood-- but, you are in an area I'd expect plenty of petrified wood around, so there's a chance. Yet I'm thinking maybe the light remains of a Colony Coral that formed when God flooded the Earth, but I'm also used to seeing strange colony corals all around my area. Nonetheless, I'd have to see them better for there is a specific texture to it as well as what looks like a knot. Color is useless for this since I have a very colorful example of petrified wood outside. It all depends on what minerals filled in the gaps.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2015)

The knife is 4 inches closed, bear!  The 1st photo shows a stone 12  inches wide, I thought it to be a reptile of some type. But some think a plant .The second stone is a foot wide also , been told it is  a trilobite or a paw print. The wood or bone object is 6 inches long, about half that in width. It is that color due to contact with the iron infused sand stone found in this area. Thanks.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 14, 2015)

Those are cool finds, I used to look for fossils and Indian artifacts and I still do occasionally.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

This is verified to be from an animal. Your first image I'm still not seeing as an animal unless it was some sort of echinoderm like a crinoid. Yes, crinoids are animals, not plants.I'm fairly certain that the second pic is not a paw print.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is still one of my favorite finds. It's full of fossils.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2015)

spirit bear, that's a strange looking fossil and very cool! Thanks for the info.


----------

